# New SSD for Macbook !!



## beanstalk_230 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello everyone

I'm planning for a 120 GB SSD ~ 5 k.

Now some reading led to a few doubts which I would like to share:

1. Some users have added the SSD's as the 2nd HDD by using it in the DVD Drive bay which is definitely an interesting idea. Is it advisable or better to switch the HDD ?

2. OS X Yosemite has introduced a new security feature disabling TRIM : Yosemite upgrade stops Macs with aftermarket SSDs from booting | Apple | Geek.com

Lastly which is the most VFM & reliable SSD 120GB available these days ?? Samsung Evo 120gb ~ 4.6k (3 Year Warr) & Intel 520 120gb ~ 5k (5yr Warr) ? 

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2014)

Personally I believe that combo of HDD + SSD is the best. Keep OS, frquently used app or game on SSD and everything else HDD. Bwtween two get the Intel SSD.


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Nov 19, 2014)

After looking at the no. Of problems people are facing with Intel Ssd + Macbook i decided to go with Samsung Evo 840 120gb. I hope the decision works out okay even though i had to let go of 2yrs extra warranty provided by Intel.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

beanstalk_230 said:


> After looking at the no. Of problems people are facing with Intel Ssd + Macbook i decided to go with Samsung Evo 840 120gb. I hope the decision works out okay even though i had to let go of 2yrs extra warranty provided by Intel.



You will be surprised when you learn how many ppl have issues with the evo 840


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2014)

For this minute difference I would suggest Intel ssd.


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Nov 19, 2014)

Actually Intel 520 had some MB recognition issues with my laptop board & therefore I ordered samsung after cancelling the Intel order. Ordered through Amazon.in. Hopefully they have a replacement / return policy if it does not work. Will have to wait & watch.


----------

